# ~~~Friday Pixx~~~



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

the latest addition to the compound:










some shots from the Comal:


































THANKS, KDUBYA, FOR THE REFERRAL!!! very nice amenities indeed!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Storm we out ran in the dark Monday night Offshore, the black diamond is us 70 miles offshore
2. Glad the boat wasnt empty
3. Cool shot on a Tilefish
4. A EEL I caught


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Me and my first Wahoo*

My first Wahoo caught offshore out of Freeport last Saturday.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Poor ol dog being tortured
Cooler
Livingston slab slingin
Fresh fish


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1. Surf Limit Wednesday evening. :biggrin:

2. Half surf limit Last sunday

3. Crabs and hydration. :brew2:

4. More crabs :dance:

5. delicious crabs.... :cheers:

6 My lab Sadie this morning wanting some loving before I left.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Helped a buddy of mine build a new round pen. His wife trains Arabian Horses. Turned out pretty nice. We used an auger to set the posts - went down 3+ feet - bone dry down there folks. We NEED RAIN!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i think, even with the drought, our corn did pretty well...


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*just pix*

just pix


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Made it to the end!
2. I want this office
3. Zeus joined us for happy hour


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Trip to Durango, Co a few weeks ago.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Scouting and cutting shooting lanes at the new lease.
SIL and I got into some rat reds in east gal. bay.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*What park is this on the Comal???*

Thanks for the info.



carryyourbooks said:


> the latest addition to the compound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Where's Harbormaster when you need a bote named ... ?!?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Pending new state record tile fish.










30.08 after a 8 hours in the ice box










Snappers season is OPEN for now


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where's Harbormaster when you need a bote named ... ?!?


I got a name for ya: Diver Down


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where's Harbormaster when you need a bote named ... ?!?


"The Spoonbill Special" (Sasquatch's old 870's name)

"Diver Delight"

"The Redhead Runabout"

Takes time to name a vessel of this nature!

Good lookin bote...son! :biggrin:

Repairing the swingbridge in Sargent after the barge took out the pilings. (Got the pic from Laurie at Pier 57 : ) )

Sunset

Bad pic of a seaturtles head in the center of the pic last Satry night

Capt. C's fish box

First time I've ever seen him take a knife to a fish! He did OK :biggrin:

Everything is a toy!

You a bat!

Another bad pic of tailing reds across the creek Sunday morning


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing says "I'm a *****" like taking up 4 spots in the first 1/3 of the parking lot










Chilling at the pool with the kiddos










New rod rack in the storage shed










D day fishing trip. Slaughtered some chickens!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Spider spinning a web in the boat and my neighbor's dog/my buddy Nico.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

TGIF


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Few pics*

Took my brother offshore fishing and caught his first grouper, and a good one at that. Another pic with him and a snapper and the last one is Taylor eating some good ole crawfish!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where's Harbormaster when you need a bote named ... ?!?


I believe I saw you at the Valero by Fat Boys Sunday..trying to buy Modelo but it wasnt quite 12 oclock yet...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The first one to guess why I put this pic on here wins some green!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Troy Landry shirt?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

porkchoplc said:


> Troy Landry shirt?


Dang! good job!


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

A4A?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Field day
Field day shaving cream
Little man at semi finals game
Semi finals warm up
trout limit from surf
limit from surf
7 from surf
This years crappie spawn


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My love Sadie!
Mine and Josh's daughter helping me out at our garage sale
I took the girls for a bike ride in the middle of the day....not a very smart idea, we were all miserable after about 5 minutes
Picture from my cell phone when we went fishing last week


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Figured I could contribute some...final roll out of Atlantis...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The girl child liked the carousel. That was Tuesday, and she still says "Daddy, ride deeah!"


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Bout ready to hit the water...... Been a few weekends...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

She turned 100...my how time flies! :smile:

Maple ceiling rod racks in utility room

Scary site looking out of the kitchen window

Good trout in Mansfield in the seventies! :biggrin:

Things have sure changed in the last couple years!

Girls chow down! 

Old pic...Talk to the hand!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hall of Fame Fishing Tournament*

1. Bucket of Fish
2. Winners come with babies
3. Buck
4. A Big Winner
5. Stinger


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

100,000 miles and 21.5 mpg. Gotta love cummins turbo diesel!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> She turned 100...my how time flies! :smile:
> 
> Why are you taking a picture while driving 75mph!!! Eyes on the road! Be safe out there.:biggrin:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*SQUIRREL!!*

Squirrel in the front yard yesterday. He's not very afraid of us.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> 100,000 miles and 21.5 mpg. Gotta love cummins turbo diesel!


I doubt he has a cummins with a ford
dash


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

porkchoplc said:


> I believe I saw you at the Valero by Fat Boys Sunday..trying to buy Modelo but it wasnt quite 12 oclock yet...


CAN you believe that's still a law ... ?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Pics from Lake Belton last weekend*

1. Gunner and Rooney taking a break
2. Tubing fun
3. Lizard in the tree


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Dang! good job!


I was gonna say because you have a roll of TP in the glove box. :biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

slabnabbin said:


> I doubt he has a cummins with a ford
> dash


I was thinking it was a 03 or 04 dodge. I've never seen a ford get that kinda mileage. There is actually a lot of fords with cummins in them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I was gonna say because you have a roll of TP in the glove box. :biggrin:


Doesn't everyone?:biggrin:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> Doesn't everyone?:biggrin:


Yep! In the boat, truck, backpack and deer stand.

Ya just never know! :smile:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

One more. Been waiting for this since late March. Finally on its way! Lesson here is if you have a scetchy past it may take a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Our youngest going to prom with her prom date. How did my little baby girl grow up so fast?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you sir are in BIG trouble- although I guess you already know that. She is stunning!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> I believe I saw you at the Valero by Fat Boys Sunday..trying to buy Modelo but it wasnt quite 12 oclock yet...


That be him!! :an6:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty girl Guy. Did you like her choice for a date?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

View from my trailer
Monday's specs...tasty
Pic of a spec in a tank at the KOA
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you sir are in BIG trouble- although I guess you already know that. She is stunning!!


Thank you. Thank goodness she got her looks from her momma!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

tec said:


> Pretty girl Guy. Did you like her choice for a date?


Very good kid. We've know him and his parents for years.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

* Das Jeep
* Recent build for Chazz


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Caught some topwater bass in Danbury with the new TTF gundog dummie


Old friend's Jersey, Hockey Goalie, he played all over the world
NHL Penguins, AHL Aeros, Scotland and finished his career in Japan

Student won the US Open Sectional 66 66 Ryan Nelson, headed to Congressional next week with him


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Is that Rob Dopson?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Random pictures.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

With a daughter that stunning, I think I would be sitting at the table cleaning my pistol when that young lad came to pick her up, if you get my drift. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Need to put a shock collar on the guy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

New colors.
Chrome Sierra


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> The first one to guess why I put this pic on here wins some green!


I was thinking the answer was the tp in the bag!:biggrin: Dang, just went back and noticed someone beat me to it!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My daughter in law and I caught a box full of hybrid stripers up to 8 pounds the other day. It was her first taste of hard pulling fish. BTW, that is not me with the net


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Where's Harbormaster when you need a bote named ... ?!?


name it "Ain't Got No Body"....lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few from the rally, the last one is where we are camped, the "lime parade strip"


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

PBD539 said:


> Is that Rob Dopson?


Yes sir !!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

*TMS on Friday*

A couple from TMS


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> The first one to guess why I put this pic on here wins some green!


 NO STRIPE, NO BLACK BASS STRIPE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE FISH


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Ted Gentry said:


> A couple from TMS


Should have told Danica how much I love her.


----------

